# Mis-sold payment protection policies



## bank charges (2 Apr 2009)

Has anyone claimed back money from PPI policies that have been mis-sold? It it getting a lot of attention in the UK but want to know if I can do it in Ireland.

[broken link removed].


----------



## LDFerguson (6 Apr 2009)

If you can prove a claim of mis-selling, you could contact the .  You'll need to have exhausted the provider's complaints procedure first.


----------

